# Stop leaving the Forum because......



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

stop leaving the forum because someone asked
a question or gives their opinon. people can't help
you with a problem if they can't ask a question.
when people respond to a situation posted their
response is what they think or know and their
opinion could very well be correct. i think why
people get so upset upon being questioned
is they have to answer meaning it takes away
from blaming the dog. when a person has to
answer the question it puts them in the place
of what are you doing to cause the problem
or what is it you're doing that doesn't help solve
the problem.

stop leaving the forum because someone asked
a question. stop leaving the forum because
someone gives an answer.


----------



## wyoung2153 (Feb 28, 2010)

Amen.


----------



## Emoore (Oct 9, 2002)

You told me something I didn't want to hear! I'm taking my keyboard and leaving!


----------



## PaddyD (Jul 22, 2010)

it's all doggiedad's fault
he is driving everyone away
by asking questions and
answering
questions in a 
way that the questioner
can't follow
I think that he
is a direct descendant
of
e.e. cummings


----------



## Lucy Dog (Aug 10, 2008)

Or if you are going to leave... don't announce you're leaving... just leave. Do we really need the announcement?

It's like people say that stuff just so other people here will try to convince them to stay or something.


----------



## Emoore (Oct 9, 2002)

Lucy Dog said:


> Or if you are going to leave... don't announce you're leaving... just leave. Do we really need the announcement?
> 
> It's like people say that stuff just so other people here will try to convince them to stay or something.


That's exactly it. They're not leaving, they just want us to cry and beg them to stay.


----------



## Zeeva (Aug 10, 2010)

Emoore said:


> You told me something I didn't want to hear! I'm taking my keyboard and leaving!


hehe...AM LEAVING TOO


----------



## Lucy Dog (Aug 10, 2008)

Wait... did I miss something? This thread must be in response to another one...

Clicking active topics...


----------



## Emoore (Oct 9, 2002)

I admit, I've gotten my widdle feelings hurt on this forum too,  and I've taken breathers that lasted months. I never made a dramatic announcement, though.

I've finally come to the realization that all you people are just words on a screen and I can take you or leave you, turn you off anytime I want. 

No offense.


----------



## RocketDog (Sep 25, 2011)

*DON'T GO!!!!!!!!! WE'll ALL DIE*


----------



## PaddyD (Jul 22, 2010)

RocketDog said:


> *DON'T GO!!!!!!!!! WE'll ALL DIE*


well
why didn't
you say 
so


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

stop talking about my family. i might be a relative of
e. e. cummings. now in order for me to know if
i'm a relative of e. e. cummings tell me who
e. e. cummings is. :laugh:



PaddyD said:


> it's all doggiedad's fault
> he is driving everyone away
> by asking questions and
> answering
> ...


----------



## Emoore (Oct 9, 2002)

doggiedad said:


> stop talking about my family. i might be a relative of
> e. e. cummings. now in order for me to know if
> i'm a relative of e. e. cummings tell me who
> e. e. cummings is. :laugh:


A poet who wrote kinda like you.


----------



## PaddyD (Jul 22, 2010)

Emoore said:


> A poet who wrote kinda like you.


well
I understand
doggiedad a whole 
heck of a 
lot more
than I
understood e.e.
cummings


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

i am a poet, 
my feet show it,
they're long fellows.



doggiedad said:


> stop talking about my family. i might be a relative of
> e. e. cummings. now in order for me to know if
> i'm a relative of e. e. cummings tell me who
> e. e. cummings is. :laugh:





Emoore said:


> A poet who wrote kinda like you.


----------



## wyoung2153 (Feb 28, 2010)

This makes me laugh out loud.. and I'm at work.. they think I'm crazy... HAHA..


----------



## Tankin (Feb 7, 2012)

I like doggiedad's post, direct and to the point, love it.


----------



## rshkr (Feb 9, 2012)

i'll not leave. 
my team were outgunned, outnumbered with no air support, we didnt leave, we fought frog hopping to a better position. you'll take more than words to make me leave. lol.

however, i'll never make a thread asking a question again.


----------



## PaddyD (Jul 22, 2010)

rshkr said:


> i'll not leave.
> my team were outgunned, outnumbered with no air support, we didnt leave, we fought frog hopping to a better position. you'll take more than words to make me leave. lol.
> 
> however, i'll never make a thread asking a question again.


Matterhorn?


----------



## brembo (Jun 30, 2009)

e.e. cummings
poor punctuation you see
I fight with haiku


----------



## TaZoR (Jan 26, 2012)

I disagree, I dont think anyone should be denied the announcement of an honest intention. I had made the announcement in a thread and I recieved personal messages and interactions that helped me to realize that there were people here worth associating with and befriending.

I had made the 'leaving' statement out of frustration and being made to feel inferior which I am not alone in experiencing here.

If I hadnt made the statement of my intentions I probably would not be here as I had signed up to another forum which I equally enjoy. My point here is, if someone gets angry we have no right to limit or judge the honest reactions within the rules of engagement on the site. Many people here know they are pushing buttons and continue without regard to the consequences of the emotional toll left behind. Now we have a thread if even in gest that requires a silent exit from the site. 

I have received personal messages from 2 different people asking for help who were afraid to post. I havent been a member that long and I find this appauling. 

Anyway, I have a tremendous sense of humor and usually I am afraid to be myself here. I am laidback, if mistakes are made, learn from them and use common sense. I do feel that we could all use a course in empathy, tolerance and yes, anger management. 

Thats all I wanted to say,

Good Day Sir.................................I said, Good Day!

Jen

Oh, and I have the best dog on the site. (Lol ..jk)


----------



## RocketDog (Sep 25, 2011)

Lmao Brembo.

This is my kinda thread.


----------



## Zeeva (Aug 10, 2010)

TaZoR said:


> I disagree, I dont think anyone should be denied the announcement of an honest intention. I had made the announcement in a thread and I recieved personal messages and interactions that helped me to realize that there were people here worth associating with and befriending.
> 
> I had made the 'leaving' statement out of frustration and being made to feel inferior which I am not alone in experiencing here.
> 
> ...


Oh Jen I agree with you! I am grateful you were honest here. I would announce too out of frustration that I am leaving (if someone pushed me enough to). It's a heartbreaking decision because of a couple of extremely opinionated people. We are asked to be open minded yet some people have such passionate beliefs they resonate over as rude despite the fact that it is unintentional (most of the time). I've learned to keep my mouth shut about certain facts and I cannot be myself here either although I wish I could because there are some deep seated questions that I'd like to ask but am deathly afraid to...It's ok to sometimes keep these questions to yourself if you feel you are sensitive person. I try to take the best out of every response I get...and leave the rest to people who aren't so sensitive...


----------



## TaZoR (Jan 26, 2012)

Hey,

Personal message me if you have any questions.. if I can help, great, if its beyond me, I'll let ya know. Maybe you can help me too. 




Zeeva said:


> Oh Jen I agree with you! I am grateful you were honest here. I would announce too out of frustration that I am leaving (if someone pushed me enough to). It's a heartbreaking decision because of a couple of extremely opinionated people. We are asked to be open minded yet some people have such passionate beliefs they resonate over as rude despite the fact that it is unintentional (most of the time). I've learned to keep my mouth shut about certain facts and I cannot be myself here either although I wish I could because there are some deep seated questions that I'd like to ask but am deathly afraid to...It's ok to sometimes keep these questions to yourself if you feel you are sensitive person. I try to take the best out of every response I get...and leave the rest to people who aren't so sensitive...


----------



## Chance&Reno (Feb 21, 2012)

I always miss the good stuff!


----------



## Syaoransbear (Sep 25, 2008)

I don't really understand leaving an entire forum when one could just leave the thread that is offending them. Many times if I receive comments that I feel have crossed the line I just don't go back to the thread or I stop commenting so the cycle stops, or it gets reported. If it's just a few people that are bothering you, you could put them on your ignore list. There's too much valuable information here to absorb and I'd be doing a disservice to my dog by leaving because I got a little offended by a rude comment.

ps internetz r srs bzns

Also I don't get my feelings hurt as badly when I imagine that 90% of the people on the internet are probably actually this guy:


----------



## Narny (Sep 8, 2010)

I have no idea what I have stumbled into but I will tell you, when I signed up 2 years ago I was here for about 100 messages. I would post in the rescue section and what not and I was just so excited about being here talking with people etc. I have to agree that there was some really extreme talk back then. Mostly there was a serious lack of respect going on (maybe there still is?? IDK I didnt see the original post). I have actually been surprised since I came back because everything has been SO DIFFERENT than it was before. At least until today. 

Like I said, I have no idea what this is about, but thats my 2 cents... probably only worth about 1/2 of one though.

Did I just step on the firing line?


----------



## Emoore (Oct 9, 2002)

I'm a big fan of the therapeutic ignore. I'll put somebody (or a lot of people) on my ignore list for a week or so until I feel like I can be civil to them again. 

This forum is a little like a sorority. About 80% female and we're all passionate about the same thing. The claws are going to come out sometimes. You can either cry about it and leave, or buck up and form some life-long friendships that cross state lines and help lots of people and lots of dogs. There are people on this forum that I'm very close to that I've never met. There are people on this forum that I respect deeply that I've never met. The depth of wisdom about these dogs that is here is unsurpassed anywhere I've looked. 

Why would you leave again?


----------



## Narny (Sep 8, 2010)

Emoore said:


> I'm a big fan of the therapeutic ignore. I'll put somebody (or a lot of people) on my ignore list for a week or so until I feel like I can be civil to them again.


I do this too. Sometimes certain people just get in your crawl and nothing will make it go away. Being able to ignore someone REALLY helps. Its my own little way of saying haha I will shut you up one way or the other! 



Emoore said:


> Why would you leave again?


Was this to me?


----------



## Emoore (Oct 9, 2002)

Narny said:


> Was this to me?


Oh no no, I was just wondering why in the world anyone would leave, just because some people had hurt their feelings. Why not put the offender on ignore and avail yourself of the rest of the knowledge and experience on the forum? There's too much good here to leave over a little bad. 

That was a general "you" not a specific you.


----------



## Cheerful1 (Sep 27, 2011)

I've been offended once since I signed up.

That's been way offset by the times I've been educated and enlightened.

I think I'll stay:laugh:


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

Syaoransbear said:


> I don't really understand leaving an entire forum when one could just leave the thread that is offending them. Many times if I receive comments that I feel have crossed the line I just don't go back to the thread or I stop commenting so the cycle stops, or it gets reported. If it's just a few people that are bothering you, you could put them on your ignore list. There's too much valuable information here to absorb and I'd be doing a disservice to my dog by leaving because I got a little offended by a rude comment.
> 
> ps internetz r srs bzns
> 
> Also I don't get my feelings hurt as badly when I imagine that 90% of the people on the internet are probably actually this guy:


Syaoransbear, LOVE your comment and wish more people would take it to heart. Leave the thread, not the board.

Ignore the 'crazies' they just get more entertained when they see us react.

:wub:


----------



## DianaM (Jan 5, 2006)

Maybe it would help if I preface my posts by saying I am a blunt, direct jerk who doesn't have time to waste on wrapping someone's fragile ego in bubblewrap and goose-down pillows. 

Can I get that as a title? "Member Lacks Social Skills" has a nice ring to it. :crazy:


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

DianaM said:


> Maybe it would help if I preface my posts by saying I am a blunt, direct jerk who doesn't have time to waste on wrapping someone's fragile ego in bubblewrap and goose-down pillows.
> 
> Can I get that as a title? "Member Lacks Social Skills" has a nice ring to it. :crazy:


Me too! And right below that...
"I say what I mean and mean what I say. No outlandish interpretation necessary."


----------



## Ingrid (Aug 29, 2010)

MaggieRoseLee said:


> Syaoransbear, LOVE your comment and wish more people would take it to heart. Leave the thread, not the board.
> 
> Ignore the 'crazies' they just get more entertained when they see us react.
> 
> :wub:


Love the comment as well as the picture you posted of the typical person "behind the scenes" 










Yikes, after re-reading this, hope nobody takes this the wrong way....


----------



## Caitydid255 (Aug 28, 2010)

Cheerful1 said:


> I've been offended once since I signed up.


Ditto here. I can remember only one time I became truly offended, but after a brief cool off period I realized I was angry at an anonymous person on the Internet that I will never meet. The information I have learned here is too valuable to let a few ruffled feathers stop me from returning.


----------



## LoveEcho (Mar 4, 2011)

PaddyD said:


> it's all doggiedad's fault
> he is driving everyone away
> by asking questions and
> answering
> ...


:rofl:


----------



## LoveEcho (Mar 4, 2011)

I do believe that there are a lot of cases of people being outright, mind-blowingly unnecessarily rude. 


I also believe that there are some threads where questions are asked that are so shocking that people need to be told some pretty blunt things, and people take being told blunt things as being told rude things. You could take the approach of some members and just retaliate with such rudeness that you get permanently banned, instead of making an announcement  

It's not that fine of a line though... 

There have been things I've been nervous to ask for fear of sounding like an idiot, but I have to be honest-- if I approached it with open ears and openly admitting I need help, I have never once had a rude response. Otherwise, I just use "search" and see if someone else dared to ask before I 

I definitely agree with the sorority comment...


----------



## jang (May 1, 2011)

I definitely agree with the sorority comment...[/QUOTE]

I think "Pack" is more appropriate than "sorority"--Just hang out and wait for someone to ask how to keep their 6 week old gsd puppy warm in the backyard of their Colorado home in the middle of winter!! Just saying...


----------



## Emoore (Oct 9, 2002)

jang said:


> I think "Pack" is more appropriate than "sorority"--Just hang out and wait for someone to ask how to keep their 6 week old gsd puppy warm in the backyard of their Colorado home in the middle of winter!! Just saying...


And ask what age they can expect her to come into heat so they can breed her.


----------



## Courtney (Feb 12, 2010)

I am a "worrier" by nature and will sometimes think of members dogs away from the board. It's not unusual for me to be folding laundry or in a meeting & think "I wonder how XX dog is doing" I get nervous when people threaten to leave or actually disappear because I think of that poor GSD that is need of help, sometimes it's not a serious situation, but sometimes it _is_ health or training wise.

There was only one time where I was truely offended by a post & sent a PM to another member who I never talked to before because I knew they would be honest with me and wanted to know if I missed something because of the response I got? LOL I SO appreaciated that "peer check" and moved on & never went back to the thread.

I don't know. I have seen it go both ways with a member overreacting to the thread they started or members kind of jumping on the "beat the OP down bandwagon" when I didn't think it was deserved. Oh well...


----------



## jang (May 1, 2011)

Emoore said:


> And ask what age they can expect her to come into heat so they can breed her.



:wild:


----------



## LoveEcho (Mar 4, 2011)

Emoore said:


> And ask what age they can expect her to come into heat so they can breed her.


And ask how they can get her to weigh 130 lbs. 

And when will she start attacking people?


----------



## Lucy Dog (Aug 10, 2008)

Someone should start a thread/poll to see if people think "gangs" form on here.

Ohhh wait...


----------



## jakes mom (Feb 29, 2012)

I've missed it - typical :wild: 
I'm don't mind asking daft questions - way I see it - other people probably want to know just as much as me - they're just to embarrassed to ask. So I don't mind being the thicko.


----------



## Emoore (Oct 9, 2002)

It's not the daft questions, it's the out-of-line responses to the answers to the daft questions. 

Question: Does anyone here have a 130lb stud I can breed to my 8 month old female? She doesn't have any papers but she's 100lb easy and we can make some awesome hyoooooooge puppies!


Answer: Probably not the best idea to breed your 8 month old female. . . . hip x-rays. . . . the standard. . . . health testing. . . . bitches die in whelp. . . .etc. . .


Poster: How DARE you say I shouldn't breed my female? Who are you to judge me? You don't know me or my dog, you don't know anything about me! You people think you're soooooooo much better with your papers and your standard! I knew this registered dog this one time at band camp, and he was from a breeder, and he was crippled for life!! You could just tell! And I knew this other dog, this other time at band camp, I bought him off a melon truck, and he lived to be infinity years old !!! Breeders are BAD! Registered dogs with health clearances from so-called "responsible breeders" are all crippled and stuff! How do you like that, Mister Smarty Pants Breeder dog? I'm leaving and there's nothing you can do to stop me!


----------



## Lilie (Feb 3, 2010)

In real life...I've had the kind of day today where I had to lock my scissors away to keep from using them as a weapon. I truly thought about packing it in. What's the point.....then a co-worker comes up and brings me a Dt. Coke. He didn't say a word, just plunked it down and left. Think I'll stay. I'm easy that way. 

Compare that to this board. Sometimes you might question why stay...then a poster comes along and reminds you why you joined in the first place. 

The biggest difference of course is I don't get paid for reading and posting on the forum....well actually I do, I'm usually at work....LOL!


----------



## RocketDog (Sep 25, 2011)

Emoore said:


> It's not the daft questions, it's the out-of-line responses to the answers to the daft questions.
> 
> Question: Does anyone here have a 130lb stud I can breed to my 8 month old female? She doesn't have any papers but she's 100lb easy and we can make some awesome hyoooooooge puppies!
> 
> ...


I think I was there!


----------



## Chance&Reno (Feb 21, 2012)

Emoore said:


> It's not the daft questions, it's the out-of-line responses to the answers to the daft questions.
> 
> Question: Does anyone here have a 130lb stud I can breed to my 8 month old female? She doesn't have any papers but she's 100lb easy and we can make some awesome hyoooooooge puppies!
> 
> ...


I just spit my coffee all over my laptop screen and keys. Thanks... :silly:


----------



## Emoore (Oct 9, 2002)

Chance&Reno said:


> I just spit my coffee all over my laptop screen and keys. Thanks... :silly:


Hey thanks for supplying the smiley. I forgot to put lots of smileys so people would know it was a joke for laughs and not attacking anyone in particular.  :rofl:


----------



## Freestep (May 1, 2011)

The internet is to be taken with a grain of salt. People will be rude and offensive, it's just a given, and if you're so sensitive and frail that you can't deal, you shouldn't be on the internet.

Not trying to excuse bad behavior, but human beings will be human beings.

The only time I've gotten offended enough to leave is when the moderators start censoring/deleting threads because of personal politics or nepotism. But believe me, if I leave the forum, I don't think that I'm so important that people will give a frog's fat patootie or even notice... therefore, no dramatic, whiney, poor-me "I'm leaving and it's all your fault" posts will come from here.


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

Emoore said:


> There are people on this forum that I'm very close to that I've never met. There are people on this forum that I respect deeply that I've never met. The depth of wisdom about these dogs that is here is unsurpassed anywhere I've looked.


^ Totally. I've been here for a long time, as Emoore has, and have made some very good friends. Some of them I've had the privilege to meet in person, and many of them I probably never will meet. I'm not going to let a few bad apples spoil the bunch for me because the positives so far outweigh the negatives. 

And as others have suggested, there's always the "ignore" option for the people that consistently rub you the wrong way.


----------



## wyoung2153 (Feb 28, 2010)

Emoore said:


> Hey thanks for supplying the smiley. I forgot to put lots of smileys so people would know it was a joke for laughs and not attacking anyone in particular.  :rofl:


I was about to get offended.. but now that you added the smileys.. I'm good  hehe


----------



## Chance&Reno (Feb 21, 2012)

Emoore said:


> Hey thanks for supplying the smiley. I forgot to put lots of smileys so people would know it was a joke for laughs and not attacking anyone in particular.  :rofl:


No problem..lol

Sick thing is, I've had conversations with people "in real life" who have said the same thing to me. When they ask why *I* don't breed, I tell them that it's not my job, it's the qualified breeders out there and I'm comfortable with the job they are doing. They get mad at me and accuse me of being "holier than thou" or I must think I'm better then them because they've bred their 7 month old male Chi to a 9 month old cocker spaniel to create their own "designer breed". How was I supposed to know you did that?? I don't know anything about you and this was the very beginning of our conversation!!!! But you accuse me of judging you in a situation that I didn't even know happened until I answered your question??

My response is to always shake my head, roll my eyes, and walk away.. give me a break!!!!

It happens off the internet too. Some people NEVER EVER want you to even THINK about being against ANYTHING they do with their animals. ESPECIALLY if it's a professional in the animal field. 

I want to breed my dog to my cat and create my OWN super breed. WAIT thats already been done. They call them Shiba Inus  (this was a REAL conversation I had with a person).. ugh


----------



## Rua (Jan 2, 2012)

Emoore said:


> It's not the daft questions, it's the out-of-line responses to the answers to the daft questions.
> 
> Question: Does anyone here have a 130lb stud I can breed to my 8 month old female? She doesn't have any papers but she's 100lb easy and we can make some awesome hyoooooooge puppies!
> 
> ...


This post just made my day!


----------



## Jack's Dad (Jun 7, 2011)

Actually if I had one complaint it would be that so many (especially the newest of the new) are soooooooo serious as are a few moderators.
Dogs and people are funny. 
About 40% of my posts I am joking around but very few get it.
Maybe that's why I like emoore. We have a similiar sense of humor and sometimes I think I'm one of the few who gets her sense of humor. 
I've had people respond as if I was picking on them and I realize they don't have my type of humor or just don't have much of a sense of humor.
I can only talk or read about puppies bowel movments for so long and it becomes funny.
I love arguments over PO training. We should just copy and paste the previous thread about the topic.
Yep, dogs and people are just plain funny.
Thanks for reminding me to use lots of smiley faces when I attempt a funny.


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

Ok, went on a field trip and found the locked thread that I think spurred this. Could be wrong, could be others, I suppose. 

What I do not understand is why it is ok to be EXTREMELY rude, when you are telling everyone else how rude they are. 

Like, You bleepity bleeping bleeper bleepers, how dare you treat me so bleeping rotten??? No wonder all the bleeping new people leave this bleeping site! You are all a bunch of nasty bleeping meanies. I hope you all die. I am leaving. 

And the bigger question is, Why don't we all just give them the old :greet:?


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

group hugs every 3 days))


----------



## Freestep (May 1, 2011)

selzer said:


> What I do not understand is why it is ok to be EXTREMELY rude, when you are telling everyone else how rude they are.
> 
> Like, You bleepity bleeping bleeper bleepers, how dare you treat me so bleeping rotten??? No wonder all the bleeping new people leave this bleeping site! You are all a bunch of nasty bleeping meanies. I hope you all die. I am leaving.


Exactly. If this were my forum, I'd have banned that person after their second post in the thread. Why they were allowed to go on bleeping and bleeping, and why people would even try to be nice to such a person, I do not know... especially when there was nothing to get so bleeping upset about. All I can guess is that it was a troll. Only a troll would promise to leave several times, and then keep posting just to annoy everyone.


----------



## brembo (Jun 30, 2009)

numerous replies
so very little haiku
I'm disappointed


----------



## GrammaD (Jan 1, 2012)

scuff the stainless bucket
or allow it to gleam
chomped like parched white bones

all life is movement
energy seeks release
the foolish avoid answers as feces

alas wisdom is for naught
it falls upon stony ears
of wooden headed questioner

the anger fills the box
wise respond with scorn
GSD owner cannot be meek like blossoms


a sensitive noob
or troll under bridge
goats shall not respond with flowers

(best I could do on short notice)


----------



## brembo (Jun 30, 2009)

Not to be a buzzkill but haiku is 5/7/5 syllables.


----------



## GSD Fan (Sep 20, 2010)

There's a big difference in posting an opinion and constructive critism, and just being rude and offensive.

This is a good forum, the mods do a good job and are on the same page. 

This is kind of off topic, but breeding topics come to mind. Honey draws more bees than vinegar. I guarantee that if hardcore dog lovers were less harsh on dog people who want to breed, the advice provided is more likely to be listened to.

"I want to breed"
"You can't, your dog is purple and unworthy with five legs!"
*Leaves and breeds the dog any way*

vs

"I want to breed"
"Your dog is nice, but please understand what goes into breeding and why you should be a reputable breeder"
*May leave, but heard what you said and may consider it*


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

GSD Fan said:


> There's a big difference in posting an opinion and constructive critism, and just being rude and offensive.
> 
> This is a good forum, the mods do a good job and are on the same page.
> 
> ...


I think it is more like:

"I want to breed"
"Your dog is nice, but please understand what goes into breeding and why you should be a reputable breeder"

"How dare you insinuate that I don't know what goes into breeding!!! This is why everyone leaves this site! You all think you know it all!!! And just because I do not have 5000 posts I can't possibly know anything about anything! Well I will just let you know that my family has bread German Shepards since the 1700s and I don't NEED you people!!! Get your own dogs spaded! I'm leaving."


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

On the breeding threads. What they want to hear is:

"I want to breed my dog."

Answer: "Wow, that is so cool! I'd be too scared to. But really I always wanted to. Be sure to post lots of pictures. Good luck!"

Anything else, however said, will make some of the people totally angry.


----------



## PaddyD (Jul 22, 2010)

brembo said:


> Not to be a buzzkill but haiku is 5/7/5 syllables.


haiku is made up
of words syllabically 
counted: 5 7 5


----------



## GrammaD (Jan 1, 2012)

brembo said:


> Not to be a buzzkill but haiku is 5/7/5 syllables.


I know *sigh* but I found it nearly impossible to work in both relevancy and a kigo without breaking barriers. I console myself with the knowledge that many modern gendai fail to follow the tradition of 17.

And hey, could have been worse! I could have gone limerick!


----------



## brembo (Jun 30, 2009)

PaddyD said:


> haiku is made up
> of words syllabically
> counted: 5 7 5


Yes


----------



## brembo (Jun 30, 2009)

GrammaD said:


> I know *sigh* but I found it nearly impossible to work in both relevancy and a kigo without breaking barriers. I console myself with the knowledge that many modern gendai fail to follow the tradition of 17.
> 
> And hey, could have been worse! I could have gone limerick!


Limericks make babies cry. Limericks have been linked to genital warts as well.


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

where's that thread??? 



TaZoR said:


> I disagree, I dont think anyone should be denied the announcement of an honest intention. I had made the announcement in a thread and I recieved personal messages and interactions that helped me to realize that there were people here worth associating with and befriending.
> 
> I had made the 'leaving' statement out of frustration and being made to feel inferior which I am not alone in experiencing here.
> 
> ...


----------



## PaddyD (Jul 22, 2010)

brembo said:


> Limericks make babies cry. Limericks have been linked to genital warts as well.


There once was a forum online
That had members who were so sublime
That they all had ideers
Better than all of their peers
And could never come close to complyin


----------



## GrammaD (Jan 1, 2012)

Paddy how could you? Think of the babies!


----------



## PaddyD (Jul 22, 2010)

<<--- baby slayer

There once was a slayer of babies
Was so bad that they thought he had rabies
But then they found out
That there wasn't a doubt
He was nuts with no ifs ands or maybes


----------



## GSD Fan (Sep 20, 2010)

selzer said:


> I think it is more like:
> 
> "I want to breed"
> "Your dog is nice, but please understand what goes into breeding and why you should be a reputable breeder"
> ...


Lol. Sometimes it is like that, but what about the people who just didn't know any better and are open to information?

I'm saying this because I was once one of those people. I first joined another dog forum, I wanted to breed GSDs. I was planning to buy a female and a male and just breed them. I didn't know anything about breedings or dogs back then.

People jumped all down my throat. Instead of getting mad, I asked "Why", "What does that mean" and etc., but I still got flamed and insulted. I eventually blew up and instead of the members pressing my buttons, I was banned.

The mods seem pretty good here, but I'm seeing more troublesome threads. If what they say is true, about veteran members treating new and not knowing members like crap, then not only do the new members need to be banned but the button pushers as well.


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

I think there are few people who are actually banned here. And the mods give warnings prior. And then they get banned for a week or so. I really don't think that many people are banned permanently, and if they are, they probably deserve it. 

almost all of the
really bad nasty garbage
is from new members

older new members
Also add to the garbage
as veterans watch

It is cyclical
A rush of incoming newbies
And then attitude

It will simmer down
When the newbies are weathered
from a few short wars


----------



## PaddyD (Jul 22, 2010)

selzer said:


> I think there are few people who are actually banned here. And the mods give warnings prior. And then they get banned for a week or so. I really don't think that many people are banned permanently, and if they are, they probably deserve it.
> 
> almost all of the
> really bad nasty garbage
> ...


Very nice


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

uhg! you caught me. six demarits. And I counted that twice, lol!


----------



## PaddyD (Jul 22, 2010)

selzer said:


> uhg! you caught me. six demarits. And I counted that twice, lol!


I am so much better at finding other people's mistakes than my own.
And even then I am often mistaken.
hmmmmmm
can I make a haiku of that?


----------



## chelle (Feb 1, 2009)

Ugh. I'm one of the rude people referred to. Please know I never *intend* to be rude, I just get a lil shook up here and there. 

Haiku, um no... forgot that years ago.

For what it is worth (nothing!) people have been just as rude to me as I've ever been to anyone else. Does that balance the scales? A little bit? Nah, not so much.


----------



## brembo (Jun 30, 2009)

Forums are supposed to be fun, above all in my opinion. I come here to read about other dogs and their owners and most of all to forget about all the B.S. that life tosses my way. So I try and have fun, even if at my own expense. In the near 20 years i have had an internet connection only one subject has gotten me overheated (involved an airplane and a conveyor belt and some slope-brow troglodyte that refused to accept basic physics). 

So, hurt me, whip me kinky text is what I need.


----------



## Daisy&Lucky's Mom (Apr 24, 2011)

I am new er not long time member, I now realize that this is not a thread about poetry ,thank god cause I couldnt write a haiku with voodoo pen. Someone said something about a thread on forum gangs I think I saw that on here in the last 6 months. I obviously have not kept up lately as I thought things seemed kind of calm. Oh well ignorance is bliss. No No dont want start that thread again.


----------



## katdog5911 (Sep 24, 2011)

Not sure what thread this one is in response to....there was an interesting one I was following that is now closed. I am fairly new and I have never felt insulted by responses I have gotten. I find most people are trying to be helpful. And if there ever is a negative response to a question I may pose....so what. You move on and read the good ones. Sometimes I wish I would get more responses but I realize that some of my questions have probably been asked and answered in the past. I am trying to get better about searching first. Anyhow, just letting all the oldtimers ;0 know this newbie appreciates the advice.


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

read what you think maybe negative also. something
good or positive maybe in it.



katdog5911 said:


> Not sure what thread this one is in response to....there was an interesting one I was following that is now closed. I am fairly new and I have never felt insulted by responses I have gotten. I find most people are trying to be helpful.
> 
> >>>> And if there ever is a negative response to a question I may pose....so what. You move on and read the good ones. <<<<<
> 
> Sometimes I wish I would get more responses but I realize that some of my questions have probably been asked and answered in the past. I am trying to get better about searching first. Anyhow, just letting all the oldtimers ;0 know this newbie appreciates the advice.


----------



## WendyDsMom (Nov 18, 2011)

It's common for some ( I count myself as a semi reformed member ) that feel they may know best. I say semi reformed because my trainer pointed out that I "Yeah But" her....

Wendy is not food motivated - and she cannot train if she isn't hungry. I don't agree with skipping the 5 AM feeding so she will be hungry by the 1:00 pm training. Sorry, I feed.

I still feed her AM feed, but discovered that BANANAS are her crazy favorite treat. So I take bananas to training. They only come out in training. But I know to stand up for myself and admit when I am wrong.... so, semi reformed.


----------



## Riley3696 (Aug 24, 2011)

I said I was going to find a new place to go but I decided to stick around. If the ones that didn't like the fact that I took Riley back to his breeder didn't want to read my post that was up to them. I never knew I was doing anything wrong. I am very glad I stayed I have learned so much from lurking around.


----------

